# Portero eléctrico , acople continuo en la calle



## principiantetardio (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola a todos, he instalado un portero electrico de esos que con dos hilos conecto la unidad exterior con el telefono interior y se alimenta directamente de la linea. Pues bien todo anduvo muy bien, pero luego vino el jardinero y por querer sacar una raiz de un arbol me corto de un hachazo el cable que comunicaba las dos unidades.:enfadado:
Las empalme con manguitos de cobre y aisle todo con termocontraible ya que esta linea va enterrada y tiene 60m de largo no la quise cambiar por una cuestion de costos.
Hasta aqui todo bien, pero ahora tengo un zumbido como de acople al levantar el tubo del telefono interno y ya van varios integrantes de la casa que se quedan sordos por el zumbido. :enfadado::enfadado:
Puede ser que se deba al empalme que no esta soldado? Como puedo solucionarlo sin cambiar la linea? 
El equipo es un COMAX


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2009)

¿ Los cables que empalmaste eran del mismo color ?
Respuesta afirmativa: Invierte la conexión.


----------



## principiantetardio (Nov 10, 2009)

Hola Fogonazo, no eran del mismo color y respete la posicion original, pero segun instrucciones del fabricante no tienen polaridad, son solo dos hilos que comunican la unidad exterior con la interior, no me imagino como puede afectar esto y porque .


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 10, 2009)

principiantetardio: Mi experiencia con ruido en sistemas de telefonia alambrada frecuentemente tienen un culpable: la humedad... nada raro que el empalme que hiciste se humedecio.... revisa y cambia el aislamiento. Salu2.


----------



## principiantetardio (Nov 10, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> principiantetardio: Mi experiencia con ruido en sistemas de telefonia alambrada frecuentemente tienen un culpable: la humedad... nada raro que el empalme que hiciste se humedecio.... revisa y cambia el aislamiento. Salu2.



Hola Tecnogirl , me das una mala noticia y la tomo como muy probable ya que desde que cortaron el cable hasta que lo repare paso un tiempo y en el camino llovio, y como el cable estaba enterrado..... 
Ya me veo cambiando toda la linea,:enfadado: y otra vez:enfadado:
Voy a esperar un tiempo y ver como se desarrolla.
Muchas gracias por el dato


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 12, 2009)

*Bueno... y si te es posible, evita enterrar los cables, pues resulta dificil su posterior inspeccion y mantenimiento. Saludos.*


----------



## Supervatio (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola gente del foro, a ver si me pueden dar una mano...
Repare en un edificio 7 dtos que tenian averias con el portero electrico, cambie el parlante del frente, cambie la capsula de carbon tx del frente , le coloque un amplificador de audio al frente, repare varios dtos con problemas y el tema es que en algunos dtos cuando levantan el microtel acopla el parlante del frente, puse al minimo el vol del amp y el acople se va pero los otros dtos no escuchan nada con ese nivel de volumen , si lo aumento un poco hay unos que se escuchan bien y otros que acoplan, ademas si moves mucho el frente acopla solo sin que haya cierre de circuito...
ESTE EQUIPO ME ESTA VOLVIENDO LOCO...  es mas el tiempo perdido por este tema y estoy trabajando gratis todo el tiempo que pierdo...
habra alguna solucion???
Desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2012)

Supervatio dijo:


> le coloque un amplificador de audio al frente, repare varios dtos con problemas y el tema es que en algunos dtos cuando levantan el microtel acopla el parlante del frente, puse al minimo el vol del amp y el acople se va pero los otros dtos no escuchan nada con ese nivel de volumen , si lo aumento un poco hay unos que se escuchan bien y otros que acoplan, ademas si moves mucho el frente acopla solo sin que haya cierre de circuito...
> ESTE EQUIPO ME ESTA VOLVIENDO LOCO... es mas el tiempo perdido por este tema y estoy trabajando gratis todo el tiempo que pierdo..


 
Es un tema clásico los acoples al instalar esos amplificadores , he oido que había unos nuevos que no lo hacían . . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## unmonje (Abr 16, 2012)

Aunque seguramente un poco tarde,esto que escribo te servirà para las proximas veces que tengas este problema (las vas a tener si sigues con los porteros)...Tengo la soluciòn  a tu problema, pero algo de la respuesta no te va a gustar me temo.

Cuando pasa eso con el ampli, la hago cortita, ya que hasta que le encontré la soluciòn por mi mismo,la pasè bastante mal.
Cuando no habia amplificadores electrònicos , no habia acoples pues la ganancia era insuficiente.
Con el aumento del ruido en las ciudades , cada dia son mas pedidos .

Entonces te paso mi esquema del ampli .. para que lo veas

Ver el archivo adjunto 71261

A esto, le agreguè el detalle de ponerle a los abonados microfonos electrònicos con volumen individual que controlo desde cada abonado, ademas del general en el frente de la calle.
El -mic- es un electret unido a un amplificador de corriente hecho con un BC337 que satura,constantemente y relaja cuando se habla.con el agregado de un pote de base a emisor ,con el cual regulo la ganancia de corriente que le envio al amplificador de calle.
El chiste es que el lm386 , toma señal de la corriente que fluye hacia el positivo por la resistencia de 2k2,el pote de 5k es el volumen general.Para que esto funcione, hay que hacerle llegar un negativo al frente, para alimentar el lm386 .Con esta corriente el microfono trabajo poco exigido y es eterno .La ganancia de LM386 esta a 20,pero pudes aumentarla con la hoja tecnica hasta 200,yo nunca necesite usarla.
Asi, pongo todo a maximo volumen y voy al abonado de menor sonido ( a menudo el mas lejano) y calibro el pote  del ampli de calle hasta que no oscile ò acople.Asumo que tienes todo aislado acusticamente como es la norma.Para que no haya tanto acople , debes saber que ambos circuitos  Tx Rx,deben estar en contrafase, si tu amplificador de calle  , està en fase, debes invertirla.
Luego, voy abonado por abonado y le calibro el pote del electrt hasta que no acople y listo el pollo.Porque con los de mas gananacia (mas cerca da la calle siempre puedes bajar mas.)
El mic electronico tiene un puente de 4 diodos 1n4148 para que se pueda conectar de cualquier lado como los de carbòn.  Si queres ,aqui, te lo paso
Saludos ( Me encantaria tener alguien que aparesca con las solusiones , pero no me pasa !!


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2013)

En mi caso no puede ser la humedad.

El portero está a unos 40 metros del teléfono y si bien tiene algunos empalmes el cable, desde el momento en que lo coloqué ya comenzó el pitido

Invertí los cables y no cambió nada.

Estoy pensando que tal vez el portero tenga demasiada ganancia en el micro o algo...


----------



## solaris8 (May 29, 2013)

dj draco..

es un pitido, o otro tipo de ruido?
si es pitido podria ser "efecto larsen", podrias probar ajustando la ganancia o colocando un poco de esa espuma de almohadas frente al microfono del frente.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2013)

Si, es pitido...tipo realimentación o acople....voy a probar con algodón


----------



## el arcangel (May 31, 2013)

Me paso exactamene lo mismo en una casa, lo que hice fue, soldar el empalme ,poner termocontraible y cinta aisladora para exterior, en cuanto al acople, puse atras del parlante y donde esta la plaqueta incluso tapando el mic una pedazo de goma espuma, con esto se solucionó el problema.
Podes tambien bajar la ganancia del mic cambiando los valores del transistor C495, saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## EDISSONGV (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola amigos, 
instale  o mejor cambien un citofono porque el anterior tenia  dañado el auricular, y el nuevo despues de instalado quedo con un ruido como de zubido muy molesto.
Quiesiera saber con su apreciable ayuda, como puedo quitarle el molesto ruido al mencionado citofono; cabe aclarar que el aparato que tiene el sonido es el que esta dentro de la casa y no el de la porteria.
La marca del aparato de la porteria es intec de dos botones, la marca del aparato interno no la tengo ya que es generico.

Agradezco la ayuda que me ruedan prestar porque la cliente me va a volver loco llamando para que le arregle el aparato.

Gracias. Edisson velandia. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 21, 2014)

revisa la fuente, posiblemente sea el o los filtros, pero revisala toda


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2014)

Hola caro EDISSONGV verifique si la linea de audio de tu citofono no estas mui cercana de la linea de Red (110 o 220 vac), caso no sea possible afastar els tente canbiar la linea de audio por un cable con par tranzado y blindado (shildado o apantalhado ).
! Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## verdespacios (Abr 1, 2014)

hola gente, como les va? tengo un problema con el portero en la entrada de 4 departamentos. el timbre y los comunicadores ya funcionan perfectamente, pero cuando quiero ensamblar el artefacto de la calle, comienza a acoplar, levemente pero insoportable. ja!
me intriga que el trasformador esta ahí, dentro de la caja que tapo con el portero, esto afecta? si no es eso que otra cosa puede ser? desde ya muchas gracias, compañeros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2014)

Tiene puesto un amplificador ?


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 1, 2014)

> si no es eso que otra cosa puede ser?


se llama efecto larsen....
como dijo dosmetros, tiene amplificador???


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2014)

Hola verdespacios.

Observa si pegándote bien el auricular en el oído se sigue acoplando.

Si al micrófono le pones un potenciómetro de ajuste de 10K en paralelo, puedes controlarle la sensibilidad y eliminar el efecto Larsen.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## verdespacios (Abr 3, 2014)

hola! no tiene un amplificador. probaría lo del potenciómetro pero la verdad que no acopla hasta el momento que lo acerco para embutir en la pared. Por eso pregunte si el trafo afectaba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2014)

Probá de poner espuma de goma en el fondo de la caja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2014)

proba ponerle una r de 10k en el micrófono


----------



## BernardoE (Jul 17, 2014)

Cambié el frente de portero (interruptores) Es un barrio privado de 24 casas En 10 de ellas no hay problemas y se escucha perfecto pero en el resto (14 casas) se acopla con el adicional que en los tres últimos el audio es muy bajo (hay acople y las voces se esccuchan muy bajas) Agradeceré toda opinión y sugerencia ya que este prolema me tiene preocupado Gracias!!!! ...


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 17, 2014)

antes de cambiar los interruptores (entiendo eso), todo estaba normal???
lo comprobaste????....
si solo cambiaste los interruptores, el unico lugar con la parte de audio  en comun es la masa
fijate si estan bien ajustadas

puede que sea un sistema doble o triple, por lo que uno funcione bien y otro no

puede que las fallas esten antes de tu reparacion


----------



## Cdma System (Jul 18, 2014)

Primero que nada, hay que mencionar que tipo de porteros estás utilizando, modelo, etc.
Así se podrá orientarte mejor y alguna foto del lado de las conexiones de los pulsadores también compañero.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2014)

si son pocos los porteros que acoplan,podes poner una r en paralelo con el microno,o goma espuma.....
la otra forma es regular la fuente,seguramente es la amplificada


----------



## nicolasarguello91 (May 18, 2015)

Buenas compañeros, soy nuevo en este foro, espero alguien pueda ayudarme.
Estoy reparando un portero electrico y se me ha presentado algun que otro problema, ya que repare la fuente y ahora funciona pero en algunas casas se escucha bajo y al ajustarlo acopla y ya no queda margen para mas ajustes, pero encontre esto en el foro:

(adjunto imagenes, una del ampli que hay que añadirle al emisor y otra del ampli individual para cada portero)
El hecho es que no entiendo mucho de audio, estoy reparando esto de casualidad, pero me gustaria seguir aprendiendo, lo que no entiendo es cuando dice que hay que poner el circuito Tx y Rx (emisor y receptor supongo) en Contrafase...
Que significa esto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (May 18, 2015)

> (adjunto imagenes, una del ampli que hay que añadirle al emisor y otra del ampli individual para cada portero)


si esta acoplando debe ser mucha la señal, los que no se acoplan son los que estan mas lejos?
podes probar poniendo un preset de unos 10k,al telefono entre el microfono y la salida, asi podes regular la señal y/o poner espuma en el frente bajo el microfono y el parlante


----------



## nicolasarguello91 (May 18, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> si esta acoplando debe ser mucha la señal, los que no se acoplan son los que estan mas lejos?
> podes probar poniendo un preset de unos 10k,al telefono entre el microfono y la salida, asi podes regular la señal y/o poner espuma en el frente bajo el microfono y el parlante


Hola, gracias por contestar, ya tiene unos preset para ajudtar ajustar los niveles del speaker indoor y speaker outdoor, yo los ajusto y cuando llego a qur no acople se escucha bien pero un tanto bajo ya que en el edificio hay gente mayor y con problemas de audicion. Lo que me gustaria saber es si con esos circuitos puedo ajustar los niveles de los telefonos sin que me acople el parlante de la entrada. El tema es qu4 no entiendo eso de contrafase o no se si habra alguna otra forma de hacerlo, gracias


----------



## solaris8 (May 18, 2015)

> El tema es qu4 no entiendo eso de contrafase o no se si habra alguna otra forma de hacerlo, gracias


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/detector-fase-parlantes-96602/


----------

